# Sea Duck Decoys



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking to purchase a dozen of old Squaw decoys and shopped on internet and only ones I found were foam filled and pricy, $70 for 6 of them. does anyone know where to get cheaper ones weighted keel, used ones are ok too. I probably going to use them a couple of times during the season so do not want to spend too much thanks.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Check out Knutson's in Brooklyn. I know they use to have some. Not sure what brand or how much though.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

Find some pintail decoys cheap somewhere shouldnt make much of a difference.
or basspro
http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Floating-Duck-Decoys-Old-Squaw/product/10214225/


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Use your bluebill decoys. Squaw will decoy to any black and white.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

sswhitelightning said:


> Use your bluebill decoys. Squaw will decoy to any black and white.


Giving out trade secrets? Lol

To the OP:
By the time you try and find "cheaper" decoys or paint something else you are better off just spending the $140 on the dozen foam filled squaw decoys.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Buy some used mallard decoys on Craigslist and paint black with white backs, paint two dozen bleach bottles to fill set and Bing sea duck set up cheap.
I could shoot them while trolling for walleyes out of my islander, pretty dumb


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

i just paint mallards with rattle cans, cheap and you dont care when you sink the occasional one on a crip


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dumb is relative to expectation.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

goosemanrdk said:


> Giving out trade secrets? Lol
> 
> To the OP:
> By the time you try and find "cheaper" decoys or paint something else you are better off just spending the $140 on the dozen foam filled squaw decoys.


Not just yet. I think some days there are some advantages to different things ive done, but bluebill over longtail decoys isnt a issue or secret. I know i dont have to tell you that r.

Like caddis said i wouldnt say squaw are stupid. Very inquisitive at times. A bit fearless perhaps when swimming. I think drakes seem very wary to me at times. If your not in the right flight path or feed, your gonna realize squaw are not as easy as many think. Besides dealing with the big lake is a unique animal. Im quite suprised squaw hunting hasnt claimed any lives yet. I see lots of boats i wouldn't want to be in out there on less than perfect days.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

sswhitelightning said:


> Not just yet. I think some days there are some advantages to different things ive done, but bluebill over longtail decoys isnt a issue or secret. I know i dont have to tell you that r.
> 
> Like caddis said i wouldnt say squaw are stupid. Very inquisitive at times. A bit fearless perhaps when swimming. I think drakes seem very wary to me at times. If your not in the right flight path or feed, your gonna realize squaw are not as easy as many think. Besides dealing with the big lake is a unique animal. Im quite suprised squaw hunting hasnt claimed any lives yet. I see lots of boats i wouldn't want to be in out there on less than perfect days.


I think that's is more why I haven't done it but once. I can't turn myself stupid to big water. I know how fast it can go from bad to worse. Having shots come at me through the fog from run and gun didn't help me want to go again. There isn't a tail long enough to leave my wife and kids behind.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Squaw on Lk. Michigan are a very worthy adversary imo. The rollers alone will have a good shooter blasting holes in the water. They're not any "dumber" than early October Bills on Erie that's for sure.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> Squaw on Lk. Michigan are a very worthy adversary imo. The rollers alone will have a good shooter blasting holes in the water. They're not any "dumber" than early October Bills on Erie that's for sure.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Squaw on Lk. Michigan are a very worthy opponent imo. The swells alone will have a good shooter blasting holes in the water all day. They're no "Dumber" than early October divers on any of the lakes.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Tanglefree has a nice large foam filled Old squaw, but no hens. $69 w/free shipping Midway USA, Knutsons are $79+ shipping.
Avery has hens and drakes but there small and foam filled and I'm wondering when the paint will fall off.
I like the Tangelfree Scoters for visibility on cloudy days and run them on the other side of the boat.
you think the dekes are expensive wait until you buy the diamond braid longlines, extensions and lead !!


----------



## hunterjon (Nov 27, 2012)

We used repainted mallards when I hunted them back home in Maryland on the Chesapeake. They worked well, were cheap, and were a fun off season project if that kind of thing appeals to you.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

hunterjon said:


> We used repainted mallards when I hunted them back home in Maryland on the Chesapeake. They worked well, were cheap, and were a fun off season project if that kind of thing appeals to you.


If you are interested in a source of cheap decoys to repaint as sea ducks, go to Knutsens here in Brooklyn, MI. They often have bins of old plastic decoys at excellent prices. Scoters cannot be hard to paint and old squaw do not look that difficult either.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, appears that a dozen old squaw for $65 from bass pro is the way to go.


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

webbedconnection on ebay is a local guy to the Detroit area sells tons of decoys ghg avery etc out of his house at great prices probably 55$ per half dozen of oversize


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

weekendwarrior620 said:


> webbedconnection on ebay is a local guy to the Detroit area sells tons of decoys ghg avery etc out of his house at great prices probably 55$ per half dozen of oversize


Avery old squaw paint quality is like a 1st grade art project.


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> Avery old squaw paint quality is like a 1st grade art project.


I don't recommend the averys I have all ghg oversized


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

these are the ghgs


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

weekendwarrior620 said:


> these are the ghgs


Yes, the paint quality on them sucks. Tangle Free is 100x more durable.


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> Yes, the paint quality on them sucks.


what kind do you recommend


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

weekendwarrior620 said:


> what kind do you recommend


Tangle Free.

I tried a half dozen GHG squaw before. Kept them in the gun box. Paint started chipping off them after 1 hunt. Posted that on a FB group and all the GHG/Avery slappies started to say I abused them LOL. They should have never come out of bankruptcy. Only a fool would purchase from them IMO


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> Tangle Free.
> 
> I tried a half dozen GHG squaw before. Kept them in the gun box. Paint started chipping off them after 1 hunt. Posted that on a FB group and all the GHG/Avery slappies started to say I abused them LOL. They should have never come out of bankruptcy. Only a fool would purchase from them IMO


Might have just been a bad batch. I bought 7 dozen oversized ghgs of different types (none of which are squaw) that I fully abuse layout hunting dragging them over the side of the tender and the paints still great.

Are there any brands you would recommend ??


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

weekendwarrior620 said:


> Might have just been a bad batch. I bought 7 dozen oversized ghgs of different types (none of which are squaw) that I fully abuse layout hunting dragging them over the side of the tender and the paints still great.
> 
> Are there any brands you would recommend ??


TJ runs all GHG. On average he brakes a head off every time out. I'm going with tangle free going forward.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

I run 3 doz. Ghg , and a doz. Ure-a-ducks. No paint issues with ghg, ure-a-duck, paint flakes off. I have 2 doz. Ghg scoters of various types some have paint issues. But after 3 seasons of hard use that's ok. Only head I broke off was by me trying to salvage a decoy to put foam in the body.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

weekendwarrior620 said:


> what kind do you recommend


He said tanglefree 3 times now....they are foam filled and paint is much more durable.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Why not paint 2 liters black and white


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

E Allen


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

bheary said:


> Why not paint 2 liters black and white


3 liters are the magnums of the ghetto decoy world. Last seen at Dollar General.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

scotts98rt said:


> I run 3 doz. Ghg , and a doz. Ure-a-ducks. No paint issues with ghg, ure-a-duck, paint flakes off. I have 2 doz. Ghg scoters of various types some have paint issues. But after 3 seasons of hard use that's ok. Only head I broke off was by me trying to salvage a decoy to put foam in the body.


Ure-a-duck/Tradition decoys i have hunting over hard for years might be the best Decoy durability wise I have ever owned!


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree my Tanglefrees are durable and way bigger than the Averys, wish they would up the detail and ad some hens.
Even though Banded purchased Avery don't expect much quality improvements.
You can put lipstick on a pig but its still a pig.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe I got a bad batch of ure a duck. Buddy has a spinner of theirs paint mostly gone in a year. His brother has had one for a couple years with no paint problems.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

haverka7 said:


> He said tanglefree 3 times now....they are foam filled and paint is much more durable.


Lol


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Only ghg decoys ive had major paint issues with are my oversize goldeneye and buffies. My avery mallards are rough but ive got lots of time gunning from them. Though paint is coming of several of my ghg, i use them everyday so i cant say their not abused. I have a majority ghg spread and never broke a head off ever. Ive broke maybe 6 keels in 3 years. My oversize ge keels always want to slide out but ive never lost one yet. Im switching over to all tanglefree as well.
Ive got a few dozen mixed brand foam decoys but they loose paint it seems faster than my plastic decoys. So i dont use them much. At least they dont sinki guess. But hunting nearly everyday of season, i only fix about 2 dozen plastic decoys a year so im not complaining.

Jonesy doesnt like hunting over my trash spread as he refers to it. Between my shotty decoys, shotty dupont water coated spray paint camo jacket , cracked haydel calls, little caribeanor clips, jonesy got me coming back in 2016 like a new hunter. Hope ducks dont flare to all my new gear.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Samie, hit up Storm Decoys for some squaws. you have some of the divers so im sure you know how well they are built. Hope you got into them today. Nice seeing you again Thursday.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

tonyhomer said:


> Samie, hit up Storm Decoys for some squaws. you have some of the divers so im sure you know how well they are built. Hope you got into them today. Nice seeing you again Thursday.


It was good to see you too. Cannot believe how you guys were standing in that marsh with cold wind right in your faces. I checked Storm decoys site but did not see any sea ducks. By the way, my BassPro squaw decoys came in and I do not like them. Pretty junky decoys. thinking to return them and get tanglefree.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> It was good to see you too. Cannot believe how you guys were standing in that marsh with cold wind right in your faces. I checked Storm decoys site but did not see any sea ducks. By the way, my BassPro squaw decoys came in and I do not like them. Pretty junky decoys. thinking to return them and get tanglefree.


Hahahaha, Gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes. We managed our 18 even though we had the wind in our faces that afternoon.

Storm has old squaw message them or call them. They can make them. stop messing around with plastic crap and order up some foamers from them. Hell if you dont need them restle coated or Burlapped you can get them for around 165.00 a dozen. cheaper as plastic.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

tonyhomer said:


> Hahahaha, Gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes. We managed our 18 even though we had the wind in our faces that afternoon.
> 
> Storm has old squaw message them or call them. They can make them. stop messing around with plastic crap and order up some foamers from them. Hell if you dont need them restle coated or Burlapped you can get them for around 165.00 a dozen. cheaper as plastic.


Those are sweet!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice but drakes don't have much of a tail. They say squaws are dumb but no tail.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Very nice but drakes don't have much of a tail. They say squaws are dumb but no tail.


these weren't finished. LOL they add a plastic tail insert to them.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

tonyhomer said:


> these weren't finished. LOL they add a plastic tail insert to them.


Thanks god, I can sleep at night now.
does he make scoter and eider too? I want 4 or 6 of each just in case me and Diver Down go to Atlantic ocean for them. I have a big 18 footer for that. I was going to post a picture but you know how some people are on this forum.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

We cut the tails off all the TF squaw, they just get in the way.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

KLR said:


> We cut the tails off all the TF squaw, they just get in the way.


KLR, exactly they are a PITA.

Scoters will be next year sammie.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

I have some e allen old squaws and 3 surf scoters if your interested but they really arent cheap. looking at around 35.00ea


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

tonyhomer said:


> Hahahaha, Gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes. We managed our 18 even though we had the wind in our faces that afternoon.
> 
> Storm has old squaw message them or call them. They can make them. stop messing around with plastic crap and order up some foamers from them. Hell if you dont need them restle coated or Burlapped you can get them for around 165.00 a dozen. cheaper as plastic.


I have Storm decoys, and really like them, I wouldn't hesitate to look at Lake Effect Decoy Co. He epoxys the bottom for a more durable Decoy as far as wear and tear goes just my opinion!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

1


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Timber said:


> 1


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

3


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Timber said:


> 1


Timber, I am so confused. someone tells me to cut of the tail and now you show me a squaw with pretty curly tail. I sure mount it if I shoot one. Duno how real aquaw's tail get curely? any idea?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> Timber, I am so confused. someone tells me to cut of the tail and now you show me a squaw with pretty curly tail. I sure mount it if I shoot one. Duno how real aquaw's tail get curely? any idea?


I dont think squaw sprigs are curly. I shot 1 this year and it has pretty stiff sprig.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

We really need to be managing the squaw flock for trophy quality.

Indiscriminate harvest of immature drakes results in taking of birds before they reach the proper age class to grow trophy sprigs.

As you can see in the photo below, larger more mature drakes have longer sprigs that exhibit more of a natural curl.

My organization QSMA encourages only harvesting of mature birds that have reached full sprig potential

Let 'em go - Let 'em grow!!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I understand your organization and its stance, but you must shoot the hens. Like deer hunting you can't manage properly with doing that.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> I understand your organization and its stance, but you must shoot the hens. Like deer hunting you can't manage properly with doing that.


While in some cases hen harvest is needed to balance the carrying capacity of the resource, the current overharvest and decimation of the squaw herd requires that we show restraint and pass on the hens.
Dead hens don't have fawns!!

Besides hens and juvy drakes pose no challenge, unlike wily mature bull sprigs who skirt all but the best laid decoy rig.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

It's my right to shoot juvie drakes. Not everyone is out there looking for a trophy. Some of us do it to feed our families. The state shouldn't be telling me if I can or cannot shoot a full sprig drake or an ugly juvie.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL!!!!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> It's my right to shoot juvie drakes. Not everyone is out there looking for a trophy. Some of us do it to feed our families. The state shouldn't be telling me if I can or cannot shoot a full sprig drake or an ugly juvie.


Attitudes like this and October season dates are why Michigan will never become a trophy ole squawl destination.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

What's next? Sprig length restrictions?


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> What's next? Sprig length restrictions?


. Yes! You could be right with this. My guess is KLR's Qsma will push for those restrictions in zone 1. Possibly zone 2. With the possibility of a late zone 3 season they should be at prime length when the arrive here.


----------

